
 Please Help Me Find a Remote Job. - spoiledtechie
http://spoiledtechie.com/rj/remotejob.htm
======
pclark
You haven't listed any of your needs or wants that you wish to satisfy. Why
isn't that just a short bullet point list somewhere? Why isn't _all_ of this a
collection of short bullet point lists:

* Skill set

* Achievements at last company

* Education

Considering the whole point of this page _is to generate leads to request your
resume_ why is it so long? why not keep it vague?

Some of your opening sentences need a lot of work. In fact, just remove words.
Keep removing words:

"My experience with ArcObjects is extensive. I have been using ArcObjects for
well over 3 years and have been using the framework almost on a daily basis"

= * 3+ years developing on ArcObjects

And this? why?

 _Python is one of the worlds best interpreted languages. Even though it is
more than 20 years old, it is just now coming to the world stage. I use it in
most of my crone jobs that need to be completed on a set schedule._

or this

 _Silverlight and me are like a pea in a pod._

(thats actually quite hilarious - do you mean two peas in a pod?)

Hobbies = irrelevant.

~~~
spoiledtechie
Keep it vague and remove words?

I used to do that with all my resumes actually. Concise and to the point.
Though as I went further along, I started hearing what HR reps looks for and
what Recruiters want. They want people to explain more about what they have
accomplished. I figured to separate things by knowledge of a certain subject
then push it out to what I have built, instead of saying what I built then and
what Tech Ive used. Sadly, Im in a bit of a classified environment. So its
harder for me to explain my actual work and much easier to explain the tech
used.

~~~
pclark
Keep this site, the lead generator for your resume, vague.

------
cfinke
Isn't it moot to withhold your name but still list that you work at Northrop
Grumman and are the webmaster for the International Women's Flag Football
Association? There can't be too many people who fit that description.

~~~
scyphers
Not too mention you say that you are coordinating the HackerNewsDC group. A
quick Google search narrows you down to one of three people.

~~~
nicksergeant
And a whois on the domain narrows it down to one :)

~~~
ryandvm
I think the point wasn't total secrecy. He just doesn't want someone Googling
his name to find him begging for a job on Hacker News.

------
petervandijck
"I can write especially well."

and

"I love high tense situations which move my mind and body quickly."

Consider rephrasing :)

I don't think that page will get you any jobs, it's all about you you you and
not about the potential employer.

~~~
matwood
_it's all about you you you and not about the potential employer._

This is great advice. Every piece of software I've written for my current
employers carries some dollar value either in cost savings, revenue growth, or
employee productivity gains. While some are not always easy to quantify, I do
my best to come up with numbers and make sure they are on my resume.

------
Sukotto
Your page boils down to "I'm great. Someone please give me X, Y, and Z"

Someone amongst the people you know (and the ones _they_ know) has a problem
that you can solve with your skillset. Demonstrating a solution (or a
compelling plan for a solution) to that person is an excellent way to show
_how you will add value_... and becomes a very compelling argument for hiring
you.

Go talk to those people, find out what problems they face, and show how you
will help them solve those problems.

Also... "Spoiled"? Presumably you mean that in a dryly amusing way.
Unfortunately, it has a fairly strong negative connotation to me. That
connotation, coupled with the kind-of begging for a job "It's all about what I
want" webpage makes me seriously wonder why I would hire you.

That's just me though, maybe other people would just find it funny.

~~~
spoiledtechie
If I made it all about what I want, wouldn't I be putting more of my needs and
wants rather than what I can offer?

Spoiled is just one of those nice "catch phrases" I found while developing so
I ran with it. Nothing bad.

------
Total_Meltdown
I stopped reading when I got to your "Comments" section:

> I don't comment every line of code, but I comment in large quantities.

Ok, I can relate to this.

> I am of the mind set that code [...]

You mean "mindset."

> [...] should speak for it self when you write proper names for what the
> variable or method actually does.

You mean "itself." Also, that's a really awkward way of saying "self-
documenting code."

> But comments are still needed outside of what I like to call Codese.

What?

> The language of coders.

This is a sentence fragment, and I know nothing more about what "Codese" is,
or why you call it that.

Proofread. Spellcheck. Read it aloud to yourself multiple times. Seriously.

------
synnik
I don't buy the skill set -- It is way too broad. Some of those skills must be
stronger than others. I have no way of knowing if you are a CSS wizard who
also does some C#, or if you spend 90% of your time doing GIS apps for iOS.
And I therefore would not even bother to call you because the resume says
nothing to me other than, "I think I can code."

------
steven_h
Rather than hoping for people to stumble across you, you should probably look
at a Who's hiring? post (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2503204>) and
Ctrl+F "remote".

~~~
spoiledtechie
I do that every month it comes out actually.

------
portman
The typography is hard on the eyes.

    
    
      - Large blocks of italicized text are hard to read in any font 
      - Low contrast between font color and background color
      - The single, narrow paragraph (i.e. "Android" section in particular) is hard to read unless you increase the line spacing
    

For me, personally, it's hard to take a candidate seriously when their resume
is so reader-hostile.

I would consider either (a) enlisting a designer friend to tidy up the
typography, or (b) switching to plain, unformatted text.

~~~
spoiledtechie
I understand your points. While I am not a graphic artist, I do understand the
typography etc...

Thanks for your points. I will get right to it.

------
spoiledtechie
Hey all, Its the poster.

Over the past few weeks, I have learned that my job is moving to a location I
would very much not like to travel to. So I decided to do what I can to stand
out. Its pretty tough finding full time remote jobs for developers, or at
least it has been where I looked. So I decided to try and be a cut above the
rest and create something that might be an extra push for a job.

So I am looking and could only hope someone who looks at this is interested in
hiring a Full Time Remote Worker.

btw, I wouldn't mind traveling/flying once a month for a few days at a time to
the office. I know there would be some requirements that involve face to face.
I am definitely willing to talk it over.

~~~
togasystems
Quick spelling correction under python 'Crone' to 'Cron'

~~~
spoiledtechie
thanks.

------
cheez
Not sure if you know, but it's pretty easy to get your name by using a
whois...

~~~
spoiledtechie
Well, its also pretty easy if they go to my blog. My name is scattered all
over. I just figured HR type folks wouldn't be that inclined...

~~~
scyphers
Some will, some won't. HR types are getting very good at the Google as a way
of pre-screening applicants (trust me, my startup is focused on the HR space
and I chat with lots of recruiters every day).

------
ckb
First, I recommend cleaning up your writing. It is long-winded. There are
several grammatical mistakes. I interview job candidates a lot and reading a
super-long resume that doesn't tell me anything about what you have done
wastes my time. I want to see that you can clearly, and concisely tell me what
you should be hired. Think about it this way: would you want to read code that
could have been written using 1/8 the number of lines?

If it doesn't fit on 1 printed page (or in this case my 13 inch screen without
scrolling), then it's too long.

------
LargeWu
"I am looking for a Full Time Remote Job to satisfy my needs and wants."

Why remote? You do not address that anywhere else on your page. Why would you
be more effective working remotely? My first impression when people say they
want to work remotely is that they don't work well with others. Also, that
statement also makes you seem selfish - the job to you is all about satisfying
YOUR needs and wants, and says nothing about your potential employer, which
further supports my impression.

~~~
spoiledtechie
I have a few reasons, but I am tired of the 9-5 driving to work for 30 minutes
each way, getting ready in the morning while putting really nice and expensive
clothes on, then getting home at night and only have 4 hours to do my thing.
If I didn't commute or take the time to dress up, I would save a minimal of 2
hours a day. Most people have to do this and sadly, shouldn't have to.

There are other reasons as well, but just wanted to give an example. I am
trying to compact my entire life and this is one of them. With my job moving
farther away, it would be more than an hour commute each way now as well.

~~~
LargeWu
Yes, you and everybody else in the world. You are not a snowflake unique among
snowflakes in this regard. As an employer, this is not a good enough reason
for me to just hand you a remote job.

But what's important is that as someone hiring, I would have just thrown your
resume away (or in this case closed the window) because you seem selfish. You
would never have the chance to explain.

~~~
spoiledtechie
My extra curricular activities in the first place shows that I am not the
selfish type. Working for others instead of my self. Creating a website with
over 20k users which is rather a handful and getting nothing but thanks and
gratitudes in return. I find that far from selfish.

------
nck4222
"Learning and growth is extremely important to me. Any position I fill will
need to provide room for me to grow, and the company will need to fulfill my
need for continuing education, specifically regarding my chosen paths. "

Cool idea, but if you're going to include the above line I would probably
mention what your "chosen paths" are, and what the company would need to do to
"fulfill your need" for it. It sounds like your asking for financial
assistance, but it's really not clear.

------
phektus
Why not put a more easily-readable resume? This is a site I made (free) so you
can create it here and leave it as it is (while sending it out to companies
you want to join), without fear of retribution from your current employer
since you can always say that you are just storing/maintaining your resume
online. Also shameless plug.

<http://www.cvstash.com>

------
scyphers
You may want to consider adding code samples. If you still wish to remain
anonymous(-ish), sanitize the code and link to it on the page; otherwise, link
to Git.

------
paliopolis
if you dont want to give out your name, atleast make the whois for your site
private?

------
known
Please note that IT career is a Bell Curve.

------
georgieporgie
The whole intro talks about you, and what you want, but not what value you
offer to employers.

[http://www.amazon.com/How-Win-Friends-Influence-
People/dp/06...](http://www.amazon.com/How-Win-Friends-Influence-
People/dp/0671723650)

~~~
spoiledtechie
I offer my skill set and knowledge there of. My points I have made via the
skills I have attained. I am trying to build my self up in front of employers.
So they realize my confidence. Then I go into the details about my self...

~~~
BobbyH
I think what georgie is saying is that employers don't care about your skill
set and knowledge, per se. They only care about what your skill set and
knowledge _can do for them_.

Also, I second georgie's recommendation of _How to Win Friends and Influence
People_. You can see a relevant section of the book here:
[http://books.google.com/books?id=yxfJDVXClucC&lpg=PP1...](http://books.google.com/books?id=yxfJDVXClucC&lpg=PP1&dq=win%20friends%20and%20influence%20people&pg=PA44#v=onepage&q=barbara%20anderson&f=false)

Click through to the next page too...

